
I Started a $50K/Month Professional Haircare Products Business - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/professional-haircare-products
======
aiscapehumanity
Not very informative, what's the take away besides the assumed sufficiency of
having a decent digital face to business? Nice milestones I guess, smart moves
to that own experience.

